# Boat detailing!!!



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello my fellow ff'ers. I'm on spring break and have no boats scheduled to be detailed!!!!! I have free spaces from tomorrow to saturday! I'll try to match or beat any price in the pensacola area and will make your boat shine like new!!! I come to the boat and will get youre boat ready to go to the boat sh--- i mean fishing  I also offer 15% discounts to all military or retired military men/women. PM me for details! for a picture of my latest work go to my wax/wash thread in general dicussion! thanks for giving my thread a look!:thumbsup:


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Still detailing!!! Call me for a free quote


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

How much you charging a foot?


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

8$ per foot for boats up to 30ft, 12$ per foot for boats 30+ ft.


----------

